# Nell McCafferty on Late Late Show



## lou2 (8 May 2009)

Just wondering what people thought of Nell McCafferty on tonight's Late late? I'm NO fan of Leo Varadkar and I usually like Nell and enjoy listening to her views but tonight I thought she came across as largely uninformed. She had her figures all wrong, didn't know what TDs she was talking to and when she asked Leo Varadkar to name one proposal to reduce unemployment he was able to name three. I think Leo might be right on this one...journalists should also be informed about the subject if they are going to be on an 'expert' panel.


----------



## Chocks away (8 May 2009)

Leo Varadkar is an up and coming politician. One IMO that is destined for greatness. But RTE must be very short of credible scouts if they could find only this bitter has been to wheel out. Could be interesting over a few drinks in the pub but against seasoned pros, Nell falls well short. She does her streets no good by accepting these invites.


----------



## NorthDrum (9 May 2009)

She came across awfully poor as highlighted above . . . She really didnt have much to say but generalised rhetoric about things that didnt add up, but probably sounded nice to the Ill informed watching the show . .

Its funny cause I agree and disagree in equal measure. There was another thread about the media contributing to the recession.

Politicians are all to happy to use the media to their own agenda's and to get their own message across (however unbalanced). Perhaps thats part of the problem.


----------



## Pique318 (9 May 2009)

Chocks away said:


> this bitter has been


Ah c'mon Chocks, tell us what you really think 

I agree wholeheartedly, BTW.


----------



## Purple (9 May 2009)

Nell McCafferty is indeed an ill informed has-been. When debating she attacks the person as much as the views they express and so often comes across as bigoted. Varadkar is prone to the odd stupid comment and didn’t exactly come across as statesman like but he did wipe the floor with Nell.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 May 2009)

Nell appears to think she is there to entertain and not to answer serious questions. I thought her responses were particularly poor last night as she seemed to be totally unprepared and made no attempt at to answer a direct question.
I can see no reason why she was part of that panel. Her contribution was minimal and totally inacurate


----------



## oldtimer (9 May 2009)

Thought the debate fell very flat. Wasn't expecting much from Nell McCafferty - cannot understand why she is chosen for these panels. Earlier Bill Cullen really laid into the Greens, blaming them for the downturn in the motor trade. Is he correct?


----------



## PMI (9 May 2009)

I agree.  Nell is a has been.  She tries to come accross as a bit of a comedian.  Made absolutely no contribution to what was a very dull debate.


----------



## AgathaC (9 May 2009)

pique318 said:


> ah c'mon chocks, tell us what you really think
> 
> i agree wholeheartedly, btw.


+1


----------



## allthedoyles (9 May 2009)

PMI said:


> Made absolutely no contribution to what was a very dull debate.


 
Doe Nell get paid for that Late Late Show contribution last night ?


----------



## Simeon (9 May 2009)

Nell is both an aural and optic nerve irritant. Why does RTE seem to punish us - it's benefactors?


----------



## rmelly (9 May 2009)

Simeon said:


> Nell is both an aural and optic nerve irritant. Why does RTE seem to punish us - it's benefactors?


 
Rough alright - I searched just to remind myself - wish I hadn't. Shame on The Irish Times website for hosting pornographic pictures of her. Sickening. Is that what they are reduced to to sell papers?


----------



## Simeon (9 May 2009)

rmelly said:


> Rough alright - I searched just to remind myself - wish I hadn't. Shame on The Irish Times website for hosting pornographic pictures of her. Sickening. Is that what they are reduced to to sell papers?


It just goes to show the sexual proclivities of those who buy it . I wasn't alluding to her pose in the IT, but her gimp as she presents herself on TV. I wonder if they could pay her to stay in the Merrion quaffing instead of getting herself deep in la merde as she tries to grapple with contemporary issues. Trapped in the 70s ....... our Nell.


----------



## Brianne (10 May 2009)

Having listened to Nell McCaffrey thirty years ago as she , Marian Finucane. June Levine and Mary Robinson talked about the feminist and other issues of the day , I actually think it is sad to see her nowadays. I wonder is there something wrong with her or is it alcohol. I thought she was an embarrassment last night. She is the same age roughly as Mary Robinson and she is no has been. Her whole appearance was off, is the brain working right at all?


----------



## zxcvbnm (10 May 2009)

Ya - she ws on Q&A a few months ago and i started a thread here about her performance on that also.
She was actually way worse on A&A that time.

I really don't know why rte have her on these panels at all.

I am not kidding here - but at times when she was speaking on teh late late i actually literally hit teh mute button a few times because she annoyed me so much that time on Q&A.

She pffers nothing contstructive at all in these kind of debates.

SHe is way out of her league and seriously uninformed on such topics.


----------



## RMCF (10 May 2009)

No harm to her, but she was chatting mostly nonsense the other night.

I even thought she may have enjoyed too much hospitality in the Green Room before the show, as she was so pointless in her remarks.

I don't think she belongs on these programmes any more.


----------



## liaconn (11 May 2009)

Didn't see the programme myself, but the last couple of times I've seen her on telly she's really just come across as a rambling old lady. I think she just can't move on from her glory days in the seventies when she was seen as really controversial and cutting edge. Now, she just appears a bit sad at times.


----------



## Lipstick69 (11 May 2009)

She was a complete embarrassment - Leo Varadkar was restrained in what he said in rebuttal, he could really have gone for it.


----------



## Teatime (11 May 2009)

Yep Nell is an instant TV turn-off trigger in our house. She has lost the plot.


----------



## ney001 (11 May 2009)

liaconn said:


> Didn't see the programme myself, but the last couple of times I've seen her on telly she's really just come across as a rambling old lady. I think she just can't move on from her glory days in the seventies when she was seen as really controversial and cutting edge. Now, she just appears a bit sad at times.



http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1047468

For those who wish to be irritated - late late show - scroll to about 1.16 to see start of debate.  Personally cannot stand Nell McCafferty - trying way to hard to get the audience on side, not interested in the real issues.  She has become a joke and should retire now - the only saving grace was that she didn't mention 'The Train' like she always feckin does no matter what she's talking about! -


----------



## Firefly (13 May 2009)

Just watched it last night thanks to the marvel that is Sky+ .... She was p1ssed!


----------

